# Guides



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

what size guides shoud i use on a 11' conventional surf rod


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

also how do you determine the tip size


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I use the smallest that I can get by with; ones that will pass the knot(s).

I use a tip one size larger than my last guide (nearest the tip). C2


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I have seen the stripper guide size vary from 20 through 30. Then I usually progressively get smaller then have a running guide, one size but keep that until the tip. So for example 25,20,16,12,12,10,10,10 etc. I personally won't go smaller than a 10. But I also know some people don't go smaller than a 16. It's whatever you want. That's why it's called CUSTOM rod rod building 

As for the tip, they make a tip sizer that makes it quick and easy and I think that should run you around 2 or 3 dollars.

Hope that Helps


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

MadeInChina said:


> 多吃黄豆丰胸瘦腰又抗衰老　爱美的女人都不可错过黄豆，黄豆不仅味美，而且具有很高的营养价值，有补钙、瘦身和美容三大功效。黄豆含有丰富的蛋白质，500克的黄豆中含有相当于1500克的鸡蛋、6000克的牛奶、1000克的瘦猪肉的蛋白质。黄豆还含有“植物雌激素”——“异黄酮类”物质，能有效提高体内雌激素的水平，从而保持乳房的青春美感，延缓女性衰老除了丰胸美颜，黄豆还能减肥,2e68丰胸。你可能没有听过一个名词“缩胆囊素”。但是它却是减肥的法宝。这个物质与消化有关，它能控制食欲，让食物在你的胃里停留更长时间。那么如何增加体内缩胆囊素的含量呢?有研究发现吃大豆的人在吃饭以后，体内缩胆囊素的含量上升了一倍。大豆还能让你的血糖维持恒定水平，所以你不会容易感到饥饿。　　下面就来给你推荐几款黄豆做的丰胸菜，教你如何利用食物来让自己更美丽：　　黄豆花生丰胸酥　　材料:花生100克、红枣去籽100克、黄豆100克。　　做法: 　　1.花生及黄豆连皮烘干后，磨成粉，红枣切碎，充分拌匀，加少许水使其成形　　2.将其揉成小球后，再压成小圆饼形状(大小可自行决定)。　　3.烤箱预热10分钟，再以摄氏150度烘烤15分钟。　　功效:丰胸。　　水煮黄豆　　材料：黄豆约半斤，葱丝、姜丝、酱油、红葡萄酒、白糖适量。　　做法：首先将黄豆洗净，泡水12小时，泡涨后，放锅中，煮熟，捞出，炒锅烧热，倒适量油，倒入葱、姜、黄豆，翻炒一会儿，倒入白糖、葡萄酒、酱油，煮开，改小火焖一会儿，再打火收汁，盛出，晾凉就可以了。　　功效:丰胸、美颜。　　黄豆煮猪排骨　　材料：猪排500克，黄豆一把，大枣10枚，通草20克，生姜片、盐等各适量。　　做法：首先将猪排骨头洗净，剁成块，黄豆、大枣、生姜洗净，通草洗净用纱布包好，做成药包。其次，在锅内加水，用中火烧开，放入排骨、黄豆、大枣、生姜和药包，用文火煮2小时，拿掉药包，加盐调味就可以了。　　黄豆煮猪排骨增加皮肤的弹性　　功效：这道菜有益气、养血、通络的功效，适用于气血虚弱导致乳房干瘪的女性，同时还可以增加女性皮肤的弹性。　　黄豆青豆炖鸡翅 　　原料：黄豆、青豆、鸡翅　　调料：盐、味精、料酒、高汤　　功效：黄豆和猪蹄能为女人补充大量的蛋白质，特别是胶原蛋白，有利于胸形发育。　　黄豆青豆炖鸡翅做法： 　　首先，将黄豆、青豆、鸡翅等原料放入砂锅，加入适量高汤，用小火炖熟,最后用盐、味精、料酒调味后，便可食用了。　　温馨提示：黄豆和青豆用清水浸泡时注意不要将外皮除去。鸡翅应该选用翅中和翅尖,Stherb丰胸，而不要选择胶原蛋白含量较低的翅根部位。　　功效：黄豆、青豆和黑豆都是著名的丰胸食品，不仅富含蛋白质、卵磷脂(卵磷脂食品)，还含有;植物雌激素”。


Yep tha'ts what I do, OK so if you're gonna spam a site in the US why don't you try english?


----------

